# ما هو Stainless Steel؟



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هو Stainless Steel؟ :5:
 هو عبارة عن مزيج من عناصر متعددة مثل الحديد والنيكل والكروم تستخدم كمادة أساسية للصناعات التي تتطلب نقاوة عالية مثل صناعة الأدوية, الأجهزة الطبية, التكنولوجيا الحيوية ويسمى الفولاذ الأبيض.

لماذا يستعمل Stainless Steel في الصناعات الدوائية؟

1. لأنه متطلب GMP حيث يوجد نص في CFR يقول: " إن الماكنات المستخدمة في الصناعة يجب أن لا تتفاعل مع المواد ولا تمتصها ", وهذا يعزز من نوعية ونقاوة المستحضرات الدوائية المنتجة. 
2. سهولة الصيانة والنظافة.
3. مقاومة عالية للصدأ والتآكل.
4. سهولة استخدامه في مساحات واسعة وأحجام تجارية كبيرة

 ما هي خصائص أنواع  Stainless Steel؟

1. 304, 304L يستعمل في الصناعة التي لا يوجد فيها تماس مباشر مع المستحضر (السطوح الخارجية). 
2. 316, 316L يستعمل في جميع السطوح الملامسة للمواد ومكونات المستحضر الرطبة (السطوح الداخلية).

كيف يعمل Stainless Steel على مقاومة الصدأ؟

إن خاصية مقاومة الصدأ التي يتمتع بها (300 Series (Stainless Steel سببها وجود نسبة كافية من مادة الكروم وهي مسؤولة عن مقاومة الصدأ و التآكل.
عند حدوث خدوش في سطح ما, يكون هناك مخزون جيد من الكروم والذي يعمل على تكوين طبقة من أكسيد معدن الكروم تسمى ( Passivation Layer) تغطي السطح المكشوف وتمنعه من التآكل مرة أخرى.
والفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الذي لا يحوي كمية كافية من أوكسيد الكروم غالبا يسمى الفولاذ النشط وهو يكون أكثر عرضة للتآكل والصدأ. 

على ماذا يعتمد تصنيف درجات Stainless Steel؟

يجيء الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ في درجات مختلفة حيث: 316L تعني أنه يحوي نسبة كربون أقل ونسبة نيكل أعلى قليلا من 316 وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لـ (S.S 304, 304L) .
ويتم اختيار الدرجة بناء على التطبيق ويعتمد التصنيف على:
1. المواد المكونة لـ Stainless Steel ونسبها.
2. الطريقة التي خلط فيها وبرد فيها.


ما هي مواد التنظيف المؤثرة على Stainless Steel وكيف يمكن المحافظة على الماكنات المصنوعة منه؟

من أكثر السوائل المؤثرة على سطح أكسيد الكروم هو الكلور بكافة أشكاله في المحاليل مثل هيبوكلورايت الصوديوم, حمض الهيدروكلوريك, حيث أن هذه المواد تخترق سطح أكسيد الكروم ويصدأ المعدن بسرعة, لذا ينصح بشطف أسطح الماكنات مباشرة بالماء وبشكل مكثف.
كل الأجهزة والماكنات يجب أن تفحص بشكل روتيني دائم قبل البدء بالعمليات التصنيعية للكشف عن وجود أي تآكل أو صدأ, ويجب أن يكون الفحص جزء هام من برامج الصيانة الدورية, والشخص الذي يقوم بالفحص يجب أن يكون مؤهل ومدرب ولديه الخبرة للحكم على حالة الماكنة.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مميز ننتظر المزيد ومشكور على هذا الأبداع ...


----------



## عمراياد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## 83moris (31 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## غزال البر (24 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرآ على الموضوع ممكن سوال لو سمحتم عن الستيل اود طلاء الحديد كهربائيآ بالاستيل ماذ أحتاج انا بحثت عن الموضوع ووجدت يمب ان يكون المحلول كبريتات الاستيل من اين احصل عليها وما هو اسمها في اسواق العراق وهل من بدائل ؟


----------

